# Mainboard und RAM für i5-8400/8500?



## Tim1974 (20. April 2018)

*Mainboard und RAM für i5-8400/8500?*

Hallo,

ich möchte noch eine alternative Planung zu einem AM4-System machen, weil der i5-8400 momentan einfach ein super Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis hat, sehr energieeffizient und in AVX den AMD Ryzen anscheinend haushoch überlegen ist. Außerdem hat der i5 eine iGPU mit an Board, was durchaus ein weiterer Vorteil sein kann.

Für ein kostengünstiges System habe ich mir dieses Board heraus gesucht:
Z370P D3 (rev. 1.0) | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global

Hat dieses Board irgendwelche Nachteile gegenüber den teureren Modellen mit mehr Spannungsphasen?
Eigentlich sollte das den i5 doch problemlos betreiben können, auch bei All-Core-Turbo mit etwa 3,8 GHz, oder?
Was taugen die Elkos auf dem Board, ist das Billigkram, oder gute Qualität? Auf der Webseite fand ich nichts zur Stundenzahl 5K, 10K oder mehr?

Gibt es in der Preisklasse ein besseres Board, oder von mir aus auch bis 125 Euro?

Was ist eigentlich der ideale RAM für so ein Intel Coffeelake-System?
Ich meine welches 2x 8 GB Kit ist perfekt, holt die maximale Leistung heraus und läuft rocksolide ohne das man per Hand Anpassungen im BIOS vornehmen muß?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## markus1612 (20. April 2018)

*AW: Mainboard und RAM für i5-8400/8500?*

Für den i5 reicht das genannte Board problemlos aus.
Nachteile hast du abgesehen von eventuell fehlenden Anschlüssen keine.
Zur Qualität der Elkos kann ich nichts sagen, ich denke aber nicht, dass sich da bei aktuellen Boards besonders große Unterschiede ergeben, denn die sind mehr oder weniger alle gleich teuer, da heute in riesiger Masse produziert wird, was die Preis für ein einzelnes Bauteil extrem in den Keller schiebt.

Im Grunde kannst du dir jedes beliebige RAM Kit holen.
Mehr als 3200MHz würde ich aus PL-Gründen nicht nehmen, inkl. 3200MHz sollte aber eigentlich alles problemlos laufen.
Man muss halt das XMP aktivieren.

Mal ne ganz andere Frage: Warum zum Teufel interessiert dich AVX? Es gibt kaum Software, die das nutzt, und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass du keine Software nutzt, die AVX unterstützt.


----------



## Tolotos66 (20. April 2018)

*AW: Mainboard und RAM für i5-8400/8500?*

Meines Erachtens ist der i5 8400 eine überflüssige CPU. Nicht übertaktbar, kein SMT und veralteter Sockel. Wenn dann richtig: 8600K/8700K oder einen Ryzen.
Gruß T.


----------



## Tim1974 (21. April 2018)

*AW: Mainboard und RAM für i5-8400/8500?*

Warum überflüssig, der 8600K ist auch kaum schneller, aber deutlich teurer (ca. 60 Euro) und wird im Betrieb sicherlich auch deutlich heißer. Wirklich ein großes Leistungsplus durch übertakten zu erzielen, würde ich da nur vermuten, wenn die CPU zuvor sachgerecht geköpft und mit Liquid-Metall versehen wurde, zudem einen top Kühler drauf hat.

Zurück zum Thema Board und RAM, sind sich alle einig, daß genanntes Gigabyte Z370P D3 eine sehr gute Wahl ist?
Könnte man darauf auch einen i7-8700K problemlos betreiben, sofern man nur moderat übertaktet, oder kommt das Board da dann schon an seine Grenzen?

Wie ist die Intel-Spezifikation bezüglich RAM, Singlerank und Dualrank mit welchen Taktraten ist noch spezifikationsgetreu?
Kann man da wirklich RAM jeden Herstellers bedenkenlos einsetzen und es läuft per default stabil?


----------



## DARPA (21. April 2018)

*AW: Mainboard und RAM für i5-8400/8500?*

Ist halt nen typisches Einsteiger Board mit überschaubarer Ausstattung, einfacher ungedoppelter 4+2 Phasen VRM und günstigen Mosfets.
Hat schon seinen Grund, dass es in der Preisliste ganz oben steht.

Für nen 8400 ausreichend, bei nem (OCed) 8700K würde ich den Mosfet Kühler schon gut belüften ^^


----------



## Tolotos66 (21. April 2018)

*AW: Mainboard und RAM für i5-8400/8500?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Warum überflüssig, der 8600K ist auch kaum schneller, aber deutlich teurer (ca. 60 Euro) und wird im Betrieb sicherlich auch deutlich heißer. Wirklich ein großes Leistungsplus durch übertakten zu erzielen, würde ich da nur vermuten, wenn die CPU zuvor sachgerecht geköpft und mit Liquid-Metall versehen wurde, zudem einen top Kühler drauf hat.
> 
> Zurück zum Thema Board und RAM, sind sich alle einig, daß genanntes Gigabyte Z370P D3 eine sehr gute Wahl ist?
> Könnte man darauf auch einen i7-8700K problemlos betreiben, sofern man nur moderat übertaktet, oder kommt das Board da dann schon an seine Grenzen?
> ...



Der 8400 ist ohne Frage schnell. Aber wir haben es doch hier im Forum schon unzählige Male erlebt, Das Sandy Bridge-oder Haswellnutzer, welche sich damals für eine Non-K-CPU entschieden haben, heute froh über eine K-CPU wären, die man noch mal etwas übertakten könnte, um das Aufrüsten ein wenig nach Hinten verschieben zu können. Zumal der 8600K locker 500- 600 MHz mehr bringen kann, als der 8400. Vom 8700K reden wir da erst gar nicht.
Zum RAM: Intel profitiert nicht ganz so stark von DL wie Ryzen. Hier würde ich zu hochtaktendem RAM raten. Die QVL-Listen sind nicht immer vollständig und prinzipiell sollte man bei CFL jeden RAM zum Laufen bringen können. Willst Du den RAM eh nicht hochschrauben, sollte alle RAMs in dem von Intel spezifizierten Rahmen gehen. Ach ja, bitte ein besseres MB 
Gruß T.


----------

